# Just Cause startet nicht mehr



## nulchking (7. September 2009)

Habe mir die PCGH gekauft und die DvD eingelegt, das Spiel auf die Festplatte entpackt und installiert. Das Spiel startete beim ersten mal ohne Probleme. Habe dann die Grafikeinstellungen verändert und das Spiel startet nicht mehr.
Auch mit neuinstallation (danach startete das Spiel nicht!) halfen nichts.
Einen Patch habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
Die DvD hat keine Kratzer oder ähnliches und die Installation zeigt auch keine Probleme.
Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2009)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. September 2009)

Das ist zwar die falsche Rubrik, aber ich antworte trotzdem.
Vielleicht solltest du nochmal das neuste directX installieren. Kann sein das das Spiel 'ne alte Version über deine gebügelt hat.


----------



## nulchking (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hohl den Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung.
Habe 7 mit 64 Bit und das Spiel startet nicht, sonder stürtzt bei Start immer ab.
Auch im Komp. Modus von Windows XP (Sp2/3)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Januar 2010)

könnte am fehlerhaften dx9 eintrag in der regestry liegen ,sowie am vc++ 2008 redist und am leidigen thema net frame 3.
am wahrscheinlichsten liegt es am vc++ redist 2008 oder 2005.
stark gefolgt mit directx 9.
lösung nun in der regestry nach dem directx eintrag unter microsoft windows suchen darin dann die version überprüfen,vergleiche dazu die endung der der versionnummer der dx9 redist.exe datei.
gegebenen falls ändern ,dies sollte ein normaler dword wert sein.
ansonsten den ganzen schlüssel löschen (nur den directx schlüsssel)wo der schlüssel jetz genau ist weiss ich net.aber mit win7 und vista kannn man ja mit regedit die schlüssel suchen.hinterher neustart .
danach das aktuelle directx9 redist installieren,dann das aktuelle visual c++ 2008 und auch visual c++ 2005.
gegebenenfalls noch dazu net frameworks 3,5.
wiso das ganze,nun dies liegt am geliebten kopierschutz,dort kommt es manchmal zu fehlern bei der installation.
was dann zu directx fehler führt.und somit programme abstürzen lässt.
meist hilft da eine reperatur der bibliotheken des systems ,also net frameworks sowie visual c++,directx9.
Was ja bei windows 7 nicht normalerweise drin ist.win 7=dx11
Es ist so das win 7 und vista nur mit umwegen directx9 verwenden kann,dazu brauchen diese halt die bibliothken.
Unter xp sind dann solche fehler auf jedenfall dem kopierschutz zuzuschreiben.
unter vista, 7 nicht unbedingt.


----------

